# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  nje ndihme shoqzrore

## mervan

pershndtj.kerkoj nje ndihme nga ata qe jetojne ne zvicer( me sakte ne zurih) .si mund te telefonoj nga jashte ne nje mobil numer ne zvicer(zurih).a me ndihmon njeri.si eshte prefiksi; kam vetem nr 07625161.. por nuk mund te kontaktoj.flmnd.

----------


## orhideja

00417625161......

Prefiksi per Zvicren eshte 0041...

----------

